# Shaft flex: what is "firm" flex



## slugger (May 8, 2009)

Looking at a driver that has a firm flex shaft.

Is Firm, the same as Stiff?


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2009)

That depends on how long the string is  

I think it should be in between regular and stiff. Is it a Callaway?


----------



## slugger (May 8, 2009)

http://www.golfizus.co.uk/ishop/1094/shopscr1948.html

Taylormade


----------



## freddielong (May 8, 2009)

As bobmac says with Callaway it is usualy somewhere between reg and stiff not seen it beforeon taylormade.

Ask the retailer as I can't imagine it has firm on the actual shaft - if it does he should be able to tell you the exact shaft type then you can look it up find out the spec


----------



## slugger (May 8, 2009)

thanks for your time, and sorry for wasting it!!! I phoned them up and when i asked the lady on the phone what kind of shaft was on it, she said "I fink it's a steel one, but i'd need to check!"

think i'll maybe stick to who i know and possibly go with one of these... They also have the TM burner for under Â£100 but only in a regular flex.

http://www.discountgolfstore.co.uk/2707/Callaway-Mens-Hyper-X-Driver.html


----------



## Mike_j_golf (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
U want to careful on the Quad Drivers some of them are non conforming so u can't use them in comps.
Mike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2009)

TM do a graphite shaft that is between their standard regular and the first of their stiff versions as that is what I was recommended for at a TM driver fitting at a TM demo day last year. I spent 45 minutes trying various models and shafts on a funky launch monitor. I didn't know until the bloke fitted me that there was even an inbetween flex from R to S


----------



## Cernunnos (May 8, 2009)

Firm is stiffer than regular but softer than stiff...rofl...

Or that's the way I understand it.


----------

